# Sharing The Dust Collector?



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, I know this is probably an easy fix . I just recently hooked up a dust collector in my shop. I have two scroll saws and I can power up the dust collector from one foot switch. How can I power it up to the other foot switch without having to unplug it from one foot switch to the other? Is there a special cord or switch I need to purchase? Is this an easy fix?
Thanks


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

I use an outdoor lighting remote switch that I leave clipped to my work apron. They have them at hardware stores and the big box stores. It cost 20 dollars came with three plug ins so now I have my dust collector and my shop vac hooked up to it. Maybe easier than something for your footswitches? Just a thought


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! Sounds like a great idea. I will check Home Depot today.


----------

